# Video Games



## vivamexico (Oct 1, 2018)

Of course all kids are playing them, but at the DA level, which requires more focus, dedication and rest, how are families dealing with this? A friend whose kid plays another sport says he sees his son more animated playing Fornite than he is during his actual games. I see similarities in my kid, but all kids have different temperaments.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 1, 2018)

It's tough. My kid is Fortnite obsessed. All we can do is limit his time - and deal with the tantrums when we make him turn it off.


----------



## foreveryoung (Oct 1, 2018)

Find a Fortnite class that he can go to 4 times per week, also an elite level coach for supplemental private lessons, sit behind him every time he plays and yell directions and criticisms, and keep stats and standings.  He'll be over it quickly.


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 1, 2018)

foreveryoung said:


> Find a Fortnite class that he can go to 4 times per week, also an elite level coach for supplemental private lessons, sit behind him every time he plays and yell directions and criticisms, and keep stats and standings.  He'll be over it quickly.


Or he'll be rich.


----------



## watfly (Oct 1, 2018)

Funny, between our 2 DA games this weekend the kids were talking about Fortnite.  I told them the kids that had just played, and won, had earned that right but the kids that hadn't played yet should be thinking about their game.

My buddy and I joked about if they spent the time juggling instead of playing Fortnite how good their touch would be. My kid enjoys playing but I don't think he is addicted.  I think its annoying but I'm ok with it.  Playing DA can be pretty intense and a little mindless down time isn't so bad.  It's not like he would choose Fortnite over going surfing, fishing or mountain biking...then I'd worry.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 1, 2018)

Ah flip the script....

One of our kids loves video games so I told him he had to get a job if he wants to play x many hours.  

Smart kid so he started streaming,  mentoring, and tutoring others and was actually making $ but had to cut back somewhat (too many hours, headaches) and has a regular job now and does this on the side.


----------



## Wez (Oct 1, 2018)

foreveryoung said:


> Find a Fortnite class that he can go to 4 times per week, also an elite level coach for supplemental private lessons, sit behind him every time he plays and yell directions and criticisms, and keep stats and standings.  He'll be over it quickly.


You win the internet today!


----------

